# FreeBSD 10 install packages from DVD



## poncho (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello,

I already installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE but I don't know how install packages from DVD. I don't have internet connection. In version 8.0 I can install kde4 with sysinstall(8) but in this version how can I do that?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

Please read the handbook: 5.5. Using pkgng for Binary Package Management


----------



## Beastie (Jan 22, 2014)

`cd /path/to/packages`
`pkg add ./kde4[...].txz`

In case you need to install pkg(7) itself first, you can use this method. Of course you can use the version of pkg(7) that is included (I guess) in the DVD instead of downloading it.


----------



## poncho (Jan 24, 2014)

i believe with wired connection more easy


----------



## pjdgilmour (Mar 13, 2014)

bsdconfig(8)


----------



## poncho (Mar 18, 2014)

bsdconfig(8) works for me thank you very much @pjdgilmour.


----------



## max21 (Oct 6, 2015)

This may be an older thread but other who searches forever will find working commands here!  This works for FreeBSD-10.2 for sure.

With DVD in drive:
`mkdir -p /dist
mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /dist`
To view all DVD packages require *pkg update*.   Simply install something, and the system will update itself:
`env REPOS_DIR=/dist/packages/repos pkg rquery "%n"`
Install Something:
`env REPOS_DIR=/dist/packages/repos pkg install xorg`


----------



## Areeb Qaisar (Nov 22, 2016)

max21 said:


> This may be an older thread but other who searches forever will find working commands here!  This works for FreeBSD-10.2 for sure.
> 
> With DVD in drive:
> `mkdir -p /dist
> ...



Great ! I have been searching for this and I was not able to get a reasonable answer any where. Worked perfectly.


----------

